# Brooks saddle



## joe1983 (12 Mar 2009)

Brown/tan/honey - must be cheap! Any model/vintage considered as long as it is usable.

WHY?

Ta,

Joe


----------



## theloafer (20 Mar 2009)

hey joe you seen this
http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=30164


----------

